# Reset Civilization Mudflood Mystery History



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

UAP has an all star cast including Martin Liedke. This is right up our alley, folks. Great overview of buildings, free energy, atmospheric energy, mud floods, resets, Tartaria, and buried structures.
JWW

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-12 14:20:20Reaction Score: 1


Maybe he could help with a project I thought of last night...
TARTARIAN RISK!!!
Since that's really what it was like anyway...
Someone with a game making studio...
The board would be FLAT, like usual, so it wouldn't offend anyone...
Could use a background map overlay from several centuries ago that showed all of the CITIES all over the world, so we don't forget the other people who get dragged into or involved in WAR.
In fact, I'd like to see percentage statistics to show soldiers vs civilian casualties of all time. Might shine some light on the TRUE agenda.
Then could make up different campaigns or such that showed the power shifting and what was really going on.
Just putting it out there. Maybe SH could put its name on it and links. We could all donate to get it made...


Some t-shirts would be nice, too. Like "can you point me to Tartaria?" or "who built this thing, anyway?". We can wear them when on tour or visiting historical landmarks. "Who's your daddy?" with a picture of the orphan trains...

And is it just me, or does PTB or TPTB seem sort of like the sound someone makes when "blowing a raspberry"?...


Oh, snap! You could have an NPC or game's master function of cataclysms like mud flood or earthquakes that reset or wiped stuff out too! And then other overlay boards of what the new terrain looked like.
Could be quite complex. But we need to get some of our stories straight to start to rewrite the narrative. Not TOTALLY make it all up...


----------

